# who's in the 200,000+ club



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

95 200sx i see everyone has reached the 100k club but ive pasted it up i rolled 207k the other day only had new starter new 5th gear new timing chain tensioner and idler sprocket, and just the regular tuneups 

so state wut car you got how many miles and what work has ben done


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Almost there. 191,000 

Just bought it so i hope the last owner cared for it. Will these cars go well past 200K?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> Almost there. 191,000
> 
> Just bought it so i hope the last owner cared for it. Will these cars go well past 200K?


well my goal for my 200sx is 250k if i hit that then 300k and yeah they will run way up tehre just depends how you abuse it and if i you can fix a problem befor it occurs


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

170K, almost.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

290,000 .so far a new starter, bpt valve , thats it


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> 290,000 .so far a new starter, bpt valve , thats it


Dang, How much longer do you think it'll hold up? does she still run strong?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

140,300 no problems so far just my bad luck!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

187k...i'll be there soon enough!

i've got no major repairs. new tranny(the first owner blew the 2nd gear synchros, but its still 80k old) and new axel(outer cv joint went bad)

edit: i guess the tranny is a major repair...but i didn't do it so the only repair I did was the axel lol


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> Dang, How much longer do you think it'll hold up? does she still run strong?


hopefully till i roll it over


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

shiiiid man i got 147,000 on mines...100,000 even on my old blown ga16 and tranny..lol.......and i jus put 47,000 on my used ga16 and tranny that i bought a year ago and it came wit 65k so actually my car has 112k...but u kno u kant change a odometer so yea im still rollin in da young pack...lol


----------



## cosmdude (Nov 2, 2004)

*200k klub*

Well lets see my Odometer quit odometer :thumbup: ing at 102,000 and that was at least 70,000 miles ago since I drive her 110 miles a day just for work. So I am sure I am very close to the 200k mark. Only problem I have had is chronic alternators. It's on her 4th one but I have a feeling the rebuilds are just crappy. I should just invest in a new one from Nisson but who wants to pay that kind of money. Besides I got smart and bought the last one from Autozone whcih gives me a lifetime warranty. So while I may have to replace it again it won't cost me nothin' but time. ofcourse I probably just jinxed myself by posting this message and the car is going to blow it's engine on my way home tonight......


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

cosmdude said:


> Well lets see my Odometer quit odometer :thumbup: ing at 102,000 and that was at least 70,000 miles ago since I drive her 110 miles a day just for work. So I am sure I am very close to the 200k mark. Only problem I have had is chronic alternators. It's on her 4th one but I have a feeling the rebuilds are just crappy. I should just invest in a new one from Nisson but who wants to pay that kind of money. Besides I got smart and bought the last one from Autozone whcih gives me a lifetime warranty. So while I may have to replace it again it won't cost me nothin' but time. ofcourse I probably just jinxed myself by posting this message and the car is going to blow it's engine on my way home tonight......


our cars i guess have ben known for the altenator problem my sentra i had 96 gle 142k miles i went through 3 altenators in 3 months maybe less but ig ot the life time warranty the first time and when my 200sx goes out im telling them its a return on the life time one and get another one free lol


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> 95 200sx i see everyone has reached the 100k club but ive pasted it up i rolled 207k the other day only had new starter new 5th gear new timing chain tensioner and idler sprocket, and just the regular tuneups
> 
> so state wut car you got how many miles and what work has ben done


When did you change your timing chain? I got 129k on my sentra ga16 1992. When do I need to change my chain? I hear something when I'm on the 3rd gear like keys banging. Is it the chain guide? Is it ok to remove the guide?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Togie said:


> When did you change your timing chain? I got 129k on my sentra ga16 1992. When do I need to change my chain? I hear something when I'm on the 3rd gear like keys banging. Is it the chain guide? Is it ok to remove the guide?


you need the guide and the tensioner now there is no guide on teh upper chain but on the lower one there is a guide and you gonna need it as far as changing the chain i didnt change mine 207k miles and the chain is fine no stretches or anything and you would hear it all the time if it was the chain maybe not as bad when your revving higher depending on how messed up it is if you look at my page that will show you how bad itll get only way to kno is if you hear it at idle get like a hammer and put it where the chain would be ont he valve cover and put your ear to it and listen to see if its comming from there


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> you need the guide and the tensioner now there is no guide on teh upper chain but on the lower one there is a guide and you gonna need it as far as changing the chain i didnt change mine 207k miles and the chain is fine no stretches or anything and you would hear it all the time if it was the chain maybe not as bad when your revving higher depending on how messed up it is if you look at my page that will show you how bad itll get only way to kno is if you hear it at idle get like a hammer and put it where the chain would be ont he valve cover and put your ear to it and listen to see if its comming from there



I’ll check it and inform you. 

Or is it the ignition timing? I have it 14* and my gas is 93 octane.


----------



## ramaphics (Nov 11, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> 95 200sx i see everyone has reached the 100k club but ive pasted it up i rolled 207k the other day only had new starter new 5th gear new timing chain tensioner and idler sprocket, and just the regular tuneups
> 
> so state wut car you got how many miles and what work has ben done


I have a 95 Sentra GLE. I am over 211,000 miles. So far I've replaced the alternator, timing chains, sprockets, tensioners & guides. I'm also on my third set of axles (the roads are rough where I live). I've had the radiator rebuilt because it started leaking between the plastic tank and the exchanger. 

Right now I'm experiencing a lot of shaking. I'm hoping it's just a tire that slipped a belt. Any other suggestions out there??

Well back to work


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

My car just hit 100,000 miles a week ago and i was sad wonder what you feel lie when it hit 200k


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

190k here... almost there


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

I had 218k on mine before I sold it
replacement list:

Timing chain, upper and lower
left & rt halfshafts
alternator x2
lower control arm after a pothole on Fredricksburg


It is sad because even with that many miles on it, it still ran better than my S-10 does with only 40k on it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sentra2nr said:


> I had 218k on mine before I sold it
> replacement list:
> 
> Timing chain, upper and lower
> ...


 i broke more stuff that that ..the alternator went on me like 4 times (stupid stereo system )


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i broke more stuff that that ..the alternator went on me like 4 times (stupid stereo system )


ive noticed the altenators on our cars suck not just suck but SUCK A$$ ive replaced 3 on my sentra in one month my 200 hasnt needed it yet but it seems that everone else has experienced the mysterious altenator problem too


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> ive noticed the altenators on our cars suck not just suck but SUCK A$$ ive replaced 3 on my sentra in one month my 200 hasnt needed it yet but it seems that everone else has experienced the mysterious altenator problem too


3 in one month......dang!


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> 3 in one month......dang!


but there is the chance that they where jsut crappy rebuilt ones and kept going out cause of that


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> but there is the chance that they where jsut crappy rebuilt ones and kept going out cause of that


So how long have you had the current alternator?


----------



## Turboneil19 (Nov 26, 2004)

146,000 and still purrin need a new clutch thats it


----------



## RI SE-R (Dec 15, 2004)

*219,000!!!!*

I Just Hit 219,000 in R.I. and still running strong about to put in the TEIN Super Street Damper Suspension soon!!!!


----------



## SoCalB14 (Dec 28, 2004)

I just bought mine with 241,700 on the broken odo. The owner estimates 250+k.

Car runs like crap, lotsa stuff broke, but then again I got it REALLY cheap.

New battery, new distributor, new plugs, wires, rotor, cap, IAC valve so far. Timing is stuck at TDC until I take care of the timing chain which is probably double in length and skipped quite a few links.

I plan on getting 400k out of it. I drive 30k miles a year.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

58,000..hehehe.But its been flipped, everythign was fixed though. It needed new quarter panels, front bumper, door, airbags, headlight, corner light, grill, wheels and thats all..haha. Its all fixed now though and it runs great.


----------



## scratchresistant (Jan 1, 2005)

just hit 70k....
im the second owner... first owner replace the clutch and one of the rear bearings...
i replaced the alternator, starter, oil pan gasket, crank seal...

and i dont know if the crank seal is leaking again... cause the belt is slipping again... also i dont know if both the oil pan gasket and the crank seal were bad... also i think my other rear bearing is going out cause i get this weird grinding/wheel scraping noise... but it hasent gotten any worse recently... and my wheel hasnt fallen off... so oh well...

it just seems my 200 isnt holding up as well as some peoples b14's... i still love it though


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well on my 95 200Sx Se..I have a whooping *31k* on the car :thumbup: old lady drove it for its entire life i just got it from her a month ago


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

im not sitting at 213k since yesterday and still running good had a problem with ignition timming turns out it was just over advanced and sounded like valves tapping got that taken car of now...got break problems but thats probably cause i dont have any pads in the rear for my drums lol just cant afford it right now, but who needs breaks all i need is to go faster


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i have a 96 200SX SE with 92,000 miles on it. only thing i have replaced on it was the clutch @ about 65k (i learned to drive standard on it and there are alot of hills where i live)
besides that just regular maint.


----------

